# Right fish but no tag



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

took the wife out just for a boat ride. But if you are a fisherman you know you never leave home without your gear. Ended up with the right fish but no tag

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

